# No GTO for me either!



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their help with GTO questions. I was looking and shopping hard, but never got to a point I was comfortable with the price.

Just for kicks, test drove an '05 Crossfire Saturday. It's a totally different beast from the GTO, but it was fun to drive, and I really liked the looks.

To make the story short, negotiated price about $10K below MSRP (with rebates), and a black six speed is now mine.

Since I've already got some muscle ('68 Chevelle), the Crossfire seemed like a good fit, and the price is where I can keep the Chevelle.

Best of luck to all you folks; I get tired of cars, so in a couple years, it may be GTO time again!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Maybe the'll put the LS7 in the 2007 or 2008 GOAT! Patience is a virtue!


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Thanks to everyone for their help with GTO questions. I was looking and shopping hard, but never got to a point I was comfortable with the price.
> 
> Just for kicks, test drove an '05 Crossfire Saturday. It's a totally different beast from the GTO, but it was fun to drive, and I really liked the looks.
> 
> ...



Just out of curiousity, Did you get the SRT6 or the standard model?


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

You know what reminds me of the crossfire.. You ever see a dog taken a sh!t? the way they arch there back is kinda the same look.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

UFOGTO said:


> Just out of curiousity, Did you get the SRT6 or the standard model?


I got the base model. SRT6 would have been more than a GTO, and I would opt for the GTO if I wanted to put that much money into it.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

djray77 said:


> You know what reminds me of the crossfire.. You ever see a dog taken a sh!t? the way they arch there back is kinda the same look.


Come on, tell me what you REALLY think. Seriously, don't hold back.


----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

djray77 said:


> You know what reminds me of the crossfire.. You ever see a dog taken a sh!t? the way they arch there back is kinda the same look.


 Hey the guy just bought a brand new car that he is tickled with and a festering butthole like you dumps all over him just because it`s not a GTO,it`s crap like that that has all but driven me from these boards and meet and greets with pricks like you.................
Enjoy your crossfire I think they look kind of slick.
Mike


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

wow were kind of sensitive today, but I can see your point. Sorry noz34me I didn’t mean to come off like a dick. I was hoping you would find it somewhat amusing like if someone called my car a oversized cavy I would LMAO!!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

djray77 said:


> wow were kind of sensitive today, but I can see your point. Sorry noz34me I didn’t mean to come off like a dick. I was hoping you would find it somewhat amusing like if someone called my car a oversized cavy I would LMAO!!


I hold no grudges.

The two cars are totally different animals. You have no idea how much I wanted a GTO. Actually drove the Crossfire on a whim last Friday, and things just kind of fell into place. 

The CrossFire doesn't have anywhere near the "out of the hole" speed of the GTO. Kind of intersting though, there was a card behind the passenger seat that said "Autobahn tested at 150 MPH". My son's got that card now. 

The car's black on black. My first comment to my wife was that it looked like something that would come out of the BatCave.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

djray77 said:


> You know what reminds me of the crossfire.. You ever see a dog taken a sh!t? the way they arch there back is kinda the same look.


These kinds of comments, while welcome on other boards, are not what GTO Forum is about. Rule of thumb? If you wouldn't say this to somebody's face -- then don't say it here.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well its funny you say that cause a fellow college at work just bought one and I said the same thing, but anyway I did apologize and hope there’s no hard feelings.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

That's cool. What's interesting to me is that the GTO and Crossfire are two completely different rides. I looked at one when it came out -- and while stuff like the surface detailing on the hood was cool -- the rest of the car just didn't do that much for me. Then again, different strokes for different folks!


----------



## 2LS1's (Dec 30, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Thanks to everyone for their help with GTO questions. I was looking and shopping hard, but never got to a point I was comfortable with the price.
> 
> Just for kicks, test drove an '05 Crossfire Saturday. It's a totally different beast from the GTO, but it was fun to drive, and I really liked the looks.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new purchase! Crossfires look pretty cool to me! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

the crossfire is a pretty interesting car. it is the MB convertible that came out in 97. instead of a retractable hardtop it is a fixed coupe. the car was **** stiff as a convertible, so as a coupe it is phenomenal.

the design is beautiful after it is looked at a few times. the crease on the side twists in the middle of the car. the lines are very art deco bugatti like. if i could get another two seater the crossfire would be on my short list. 

enjoy the car.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I sat in one on the showroom floor when I test drove a Magnum with the Hemi. WAY too small for my tastes and if memory serves they were more money too? Anyway, different strokes as they say.......enjoy your new ride.


JET


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks again, folks! Hopefully I won't get in the way of any GTO's!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

While shopping for my C6, just for giggles I took an SRT6 for a drive. They are serious performance cars. I then checked out numbers, they run low 13's in the 1/4 at 106-108. 

The base car is low 15's to high 14's which is more than acceptable. They have one of the best shifters on the 6 speed I've ever felt. The ride is a little firmer than I was expecting, but not bad. A couple of neat things are that people look at it like it is an exotic car and they also think you spent 15,000- 20,000 more than you did. 

The last Gen MB SLK320 is the platform they are built on and like Tom said they are solid. Also the people on the Crossfire forums don't seem to have any reliability issues. 

Nice car and congrats.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> While shopping for my C6, just for giggles I took an SRT6 for a drive. They are serious performance cars. I then checked out numbers, they run low 13's in the 1/4 at 106-108.
> 
> The base car is low 15's to high 14's which is more than acceptable. They have one of the best shifters on the 6 speed I've ever felt. The ride is a little firmer than I was expecting, but not bad. A couple of neat things are that people look at it like it is an exotic car and they also think you spent 15,000- 20,000 more than you did.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. The folks over there (CrossFire forum) seem very nice as most here are.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

Has anyone here driven a Solstice, I've yet to see one at my local dealer. My wife is interested in it.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

my wife leased a crossfire last year. great car great handling great at high speeding on the parkway a lil small but we love it and it looks good next to my gto arty: good luck with it


----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

djray77 said:


> wow were kind of sensitive today, but I can see your point. Sorry noz34me I didn’t mean to come off like a dick. I was hoping you would find it somewhat amusing like if someone called my car a oversized cavy I would LMAO!!


 Yeah I`m a little sensitive you ought to hear the crap I`ve taken over swapping a C5 for the " Grand Am " lookin GTO. Takes a good dude to apoligize so we`re cool.
Mike


----------

